# Pigeons as pets...



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a couple of questions for those of you who keep your pigeons as pets in your homes.

This might seem like a really crazy question, but is there a way to 'potty train' a pigeon? I mean, can they use a litter box or can you train them to go to the bathroom in a certain area? That would certainly make things more convenient should they want to fly around my house on a daily basis.

How do you show affection to your pigeons? I mean, I pet and hug my dogs, they also sleep with me, what do you do with pigeons to get their attention besides feed them? I realize you can talk or sing to them, but can you stroke them on their heads or something? How do you play with them?

Thanks!
Izzy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Izzy,

I'll try to answer some of your questions...

I remember reading a while back here at pigeons.com about some members who trained their pigeons where to poop but it does not always work since it's in the nature of birds to poop almost everywhere, though they are smart and will move to the side off a ledge/perch most of the time 

If you have a perching/roosting area for your birds then I find that they mostly prefer to be up there and poop, like my birds in my room perch up on the closet door and that's their night roost so Dotty goes up there most of the time to poop and I have the newspaper layed out on the floor.

Depending on your situation, you can put your birds in a large cage for the night and have them out in the day when you can watch then, whatever is most convenient for you but the birds do need to fly part of the day to be healthy.

As for your second question, I think all animals kept as pets love attention to some extent especially if they are tame.. my own birds were very wild at first (Dotty being a feral and Pearl a homer from a loft who didn't recieve attention as a pet) but I took a year or so to work on them and they are really going very well. I can now come into the room or just pass by and Dotty's eyes will light up and he will open his wings half way, turn around, puff his chest up and start to coo at me EVERYTIME I come by him 
And Pearl is more shy in a way and even though she was always a domestic bird she still doesn't like to be held so much as she is stiff but I can sit and pet/play with her all day long if she is in the nest and she loves that!

From the pigeons that I've had as pets I feel that once you bond with them or spend more time with them they really crave the attention from you more and more. And you can even communicate with them in a special ways by just looking at them, nodding, saying something that they recognize or something like that.. 

Because your babies are young and you raised them from such a small age I know you will have very very tame birds, and so once they grow up a bit start to teach them to sit on your shoulder, hand.. or lap. They will come to you for sure and you can offer them their fav. snacks (Raw, unsalted peanuts, safflower, black oil sunflower seeds out of the shell or whatever they like)
My pet Tooty who I raised from a 4 day old chick used to fly to me (he sadly passed away in 2002 though) When I would come home after being out he would fly to my head/shoulder and he was so tame that the evern flew to other stranger's heads like when I had guests over  

Many members here can give you some tips and ideas as well about this but I find that basically if you have a tame pigeon you will find out from then what they like to do and everyone has their own way of playing with their birds depending on the level of tameness or what things they are used to and enjoy


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Mary and thank you very much for sharing your own experiences, it's so very helpful for me! I realize I probably ask WAY too many questions, but I just want to learn as much as possible, lol! My pigeon book should be here by early next week, so I know I'll understand them more after reading that.

Just this morning, both had just finished eating and Mel had dozed off, Misty was still wide awake and looking directly at me. I then moved my head over to the right and she turned her head to look at me in the face again. I then moved quickly to the left and she did this too! We went back and forth for a minute or two, but it really cracked me up, lol! Looked like she was watching a tennis match, heh.

I'm having loads of fun with them, but mostly they are still sleeping, can't wait until I see more of their personalities as they mature.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Izzy,

Here is a link to "Bernie's Story." I'm sure you will enjoy it, and it may answer alot of your questions about what it's like living with a pigeon as a pet. Enjoy.....

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ahhhh, Bernie's story! I can read it over and over and never get enough.
It is my favorite story.

Reti


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Linda and thank you for posting that link! What a fabulous story, I soooo enjoyed it! It was incredibly helpful, I love hearing about 'personal' experiences and that one was very detailed, just the way I like them, lol!

Thank you again,
Izzy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*What a bird likes...*

Each bird is different, so work with them to see what they like. Once they trust you, most birds enjoy having the feathers on their head and neck gently groomed (pretend your fingers are your beak and softly work a small clump of feathers). Think about feathers that would be difficult for the bird to groom themselves, such as the tiny ones around their eyes or by their beak. Just remember that new feathers still in the sheath are tender and can be painful if handled roughly.

Walter likes to have the back of his neck massaged while I hold him. He will close his eyes and we have a sort of conversation. He goes "hmm", then I do it back, then he repeats. The noise is on the exhale, so it's like we're breathing with the same rhythm. Then he will decide he's had enough and try to bite. ;-) Grace will tolerate being stroked, but doesn't seem to enjoy being handled and will only come to you for hemp. Perhaps it's because she spent four years in a racing loft, or maybe that's just her independent nature.

The other four birds are Old German Owls which are bred to be friendly, and I have noticed a difference. Piper will stand on my hand with his head down and coo softly for as long as I'm willing to rub his head or stroke his back. He really enjoys the attention! His mate, KD, prefers to look into your face while you groom her neck feathers.

Bliss likes his ears gently scratched. On cool mornings, he sometimes feels that a nice warm hand is a comfy perch and you have to insist that he get off. His mate Mieke is more independent, but you can hand feed her peas anytime, anywhere!


----------

